# Favorite Foods Scramble.



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 4, 2006)

Theme: *Favorite Foods*​
Post your *Favortie Food* that starts with the last letter of the *Previous Favorite Food* Posted.

*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]C[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif] H[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif] O[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif] C O [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]L[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif] A[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif] T [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]E[/FONT]*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2006)

Eclairs

S


----------



## Ryan (Jun 4, 2006)

Steak! (with lots of A1 sauce)


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Kupcakes I know I am cheating but seriously I can't think of anything that starts with a K.

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2006)

Sherbet


T


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Taco!

O


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Omelet 

T is up


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

Tofutti

I


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 4, 2006)

:eat1: Ice cream, of course!!

M


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

Mashed Potatoes!!!

S


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 4, 2006)

Sweet Potatoes


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

Strawberry Shortcake!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Strawberry Shortcake!!



Eggs, Overeasy


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2006)

yogurt (frozen)


----------



## The Kid (Jun 4, 2006)

Would that be "t" or "n"?

Well...

Toasted Marshmallows (for T)

Neopolitan Ice Cream (for N)

Pick which ever you thought seemed more valid...

*S* or *M*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2006)

Supreme Pizza

*A*


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*Avacado Pasta

A again...

 *


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Almonds (smoked)


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Almonds (smoked)


 
sushi

next up I


----------



## mossystate (Jun 4, 2006)

ice........( I am a little warm at the moment)


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 4, 2006)

enchilada....


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

apple sauce

E


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> apple sauce
> 
> E



Etouffee!!!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Etouffee!!!


 
eggplant (fried, stuffed)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> eggplant (fried, stuffed)



Tomato Bread!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 5, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> eggplant (fried, stuffed)


Taco SOup......


Damnit..lol..Dumplings


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Taco SOu*p*......


 


Fuzzy said:


> Tomato Brea*d*!


 
HMMMMM 

*D*ill *P*ickels


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> HMMMMM
> 
> *D*ill *P*ickels



*L*ime *S*orbet


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Etouffee!!!



I like shrimp or crawfish etoufee

moving on to next letter L

Lasagna!

*A*


----------



## mossystate (Jun 5, 2006)

Apple crisp



P


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

*Pizza... * *yum*

*C o W a B u N g A!*

A


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 5, 2006)

antipasto

o


----------



## mango (Jun 5, 2006)

*Osso Bucco

O

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 5, 2006)

Olives..(craving a Greek salad)


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 5, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Olives..(craving a Greek salad)
> 
> 
> S



Salamiiiiiiiiiii.....


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

*I*ceberg Lettuc*e*


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 5, 2006)

Ever Lasting Gobstopper (I had nothing)

R


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 5, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Ever Lasting Gobstopper (I had nothing)
> 
> R


 
roast bee*f*


----------



## The Kid (Jun 5, 2006)

Funnel Cake

*E*


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 5, 2006)

The Kid said:


> Funnel Cake
> 
> *E*


 
endive 

E yet again


----------



## The Kid (Jun 5, 2006)

Eggroll

*L*


----------



## Friday (Jun 5, 2006)

Egg salad sandwiches. :eat2:

Ooops, crossposted. Linguine with clam sauce.


----------



## olivefun (Jun 5, 2006)

eggplant 

*T* 

I am one of those people that love eggplant any which way. I love it roasted, like North Africans have it or with miso sauce, as Japanese people prepare it. Yum, in my fave chinese restaurant, I get it with black bean sauce. 

Now my mouth is watering...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 6, 2006)

Totellini

I


----------



## mossystate (Jun 6, 2006)

Inchworms...sorry..had 'I' last time through here..heh



S


----------



## Sumguy (Jun 6, 2006)

Shicken breast


----------



## Friday (Jun 7, 2006)

Tettrazini. Turkey's best, but I'll eat 'em all.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 7, 2006)

Friday said:


> Tettrazini. Turkey's best, but I'll eat 'em all.



Instant Pudding!!!:eat2: :eat1:


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2006)

Garlicky Alfredo Sauce


EEEEEEEE


----------



## mango (Jun 7, 2006)

*Enchilada

Aaaaaaa...*


----------



## Sumguy (Jun 7, 2006)

albumen

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 7, 2006)

Norwegian Fruitcakes!!


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 7, 2006)

Schwarma! Reminds me of Israel.

A to next


----------



## Friday (Jun 7, 2006)

Asparagus, grilled with hollandaise!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 7, 2006)

spinach salad


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 7, 2006)

Dumplings...mmmmmm...


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2006)

sauerkrautporkmashedpotatoes:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2006)

spaghetti!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 7, 2006)

Ice Cream Sandwich

"H"


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 8, 2006)

Heavenly Hash Icecream

"M"


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 8, 2006)

Mochi Balls!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 8, 2006)

Spaghetti

"I"


----------



## mango (Jun 8, 2006)

*Iguana roasted on a Stick

"K"

 *


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 8, 2006)

ketchup...on everything:eat2:


----------



## mango (Jun 8, 2006)

*Pumpkin Pie

E*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 8, 2006)

Ecclaires!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 8, 2006)

Strawberry Ice Cream 
M


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 8, 2006)

Mango Bars!


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 8, 2006)

Santa Fe Chicken Wrap (from this place called Great Wraps in Ann Arbor)

P to next!


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 8, 2006)

pickled pigs feet... Just Joking
pepper steak ...Yum:eat2:


----------



## Deidrababe (Jun 8, 2006)

Krispy Kremes!!!!!

S


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 8, 2006)

Soufganiot (Hebrew term for "Jelly Donuts"...mmmmmm)

T to next!


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 8, 2006)

Taco..
o to the next poster


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 8, 2006)

Onion Rings!!!


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 8, 2006)

Sweet and Sour Chicken

N to next!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 8, 2006)

Nabisco!!!! (as in anything from)

O


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

Onion Rings

"S"


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 9, 2006)

Sweet and sour shrimp! Mm.

P.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

Pepperoni Pizza



"A"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Avacado!!! 

View attachment avacado shakedown.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

Omelette!

View attachment omelette.jpg



E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Escargo!!! 

View attachment escargo.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Escargo!!!



You've eaten that? :shocked:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> You've eaten that? :shocked:


No but enchiladas has been used a couple of times.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

snails in enchiladas?


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Escargo!!!


*
Oriental Noodles

:bow: 

S next... *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

Sweet and Sour Chicken



N


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*Nachos :eat2: 

 

S*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

Scrambled Egg


G


----------



## Friday (Jun 9, 2006)

Garlic, any way but pickled.

*C*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

Corn On The Cob



B


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 9, 2006)

Buttered, warm rolls.

S.


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*Sweet & Sour Seafood

:eat1: 

D*


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

Deveined shrimp......heh


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 9, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Deveined shrimp......heh



MMmmmm Pudding :eat1: 


G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Granola!!!

A


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

Apple pie, mmmmmmmm...

Q


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Apple pie, mmmmmmmm...
> 
> Q



How do you get a Q from Apple Pie?

It should be "E"

as in: Escarole

Another E


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> How do you get a Q from Apple Pie?
> 
> It should be "E"
> 
> ...




UGH...now I get it, sorry!!:doh:
Eggs...
S


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 9, 2006)

Why do I always get S? Ugh.

Umm... Saffron Rice!

E to next


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Why do I always get S? Ugh.
> 
> Umm... Saffron Rice!
> 
> E to next



English Walnutssssssssssssss:eat2: 

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Why do I always get S? Ugh.
> 
> Umm... Saffron Rice!
> 
> E to next



Early Peas!!

Ha! E is getting harder!!!

Next is S


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 9, 2006)

Sun-dried tomatoes

S again!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Salmon!!!!


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 10, 2006)

Nutella... oh so good 

A to next!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 10, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Nutella... oh so good
> 
> A to next!




Alligator Sausage! {CHOMP}






E on down the line...:kiss2:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 10, 2006)

_Easy Mac_


*C*


----------



## mango (Jun 10, 2006)

*Coconut Jam Tart

:eat2: 

T*


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 10, 2006)

Tacos!

S to next!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

Soft-Serve Ice Cream

MMmmmmmm...


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 10, 2006)

Strawberry Shortcake with oodles and oodles of Strawberries and Whipped Creme.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 13, 2006)

Marmite 


E


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 13, 2006)

Egg Salad Sandwich!

H to next!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 13, 2006)

Honey baked Ham
M


----------



## mango (Jun 15, 2006)

*Mango Chicken!

 

N*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 15, 2006)

Macaroni and Cheese with Ham


----------



## Friday (Jun 15, 2006)

Macaroons!

*S*


----------



## mango (Jun 16, 2006)

*Seafood platter

:eat2: 

R*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2006)

Rigatoni!!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 17, 2006)

Meatloaf, Mashed Potatoes and Green Salad.


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*Donor Kebab

 

B*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 17, 2006)

Lobster with lemon butter


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2006)

Radiccio 

O


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 17, 2006)

Orange slices


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2006)

Salad

D


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2006)

doughnuts

s


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*Sizzling Cantonese Steak

:eat2: 

K*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 18, 2006)

Kale Soup

P (I have a good one for P too!)


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2006)

Peanut Butter Pie yummmmm


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

Eggrolls!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Squash!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

Hashbrowns


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 18, 2006)

Sushi Gummy Marshmallow! (http://www.japanesesnacks.com/snacks.php?id=104 so good)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

Wilted Greens


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Salted Pretzel


L


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2006)

lemon cheesecake

E


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Eggplant


T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 18, 2006)

Toad in the hole

E


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Earthquake Cake


E


----------



## weirdo (Jun 19, 2006)

Egg McMuffin

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2006)

Nachos!!!!!

S


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Seasoned Fries


S


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 20, 2006)

Sauerkraut and weenies 
S


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*Sizzling Sausages and a side of Mash Potato 
(Bangers & Mash)

:eat2: 

O*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 20, 2006)

Bacon and eggs, with hashbrowns and buttered toast.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

Tenderloin of Beef!!!!!!!!


----------



## weirdo (Jun 20, 2006)

fish filet

T


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Tangelo


O


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*Ox Tongue

 

E*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 22, 2006)

Green Tomato Pie.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 22, 2006)

eggs benedict



T


----------



## weirdo (Jun 22, 2006)

turkey slice

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 22, 2006)

Egg Salad

D


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

Donut Holes



S


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Sushi

:eat2: 

I*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

Icing...

off of a delicious cake! :eat2: 


G


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2006)

Ganache :eat2: 


E


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Eggs Florentine

E (again)

 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 26, 2006)

eggs (scrambled, fried, as an ingredient in a cookie or cake or French toast, omelet, etc.)


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

Supersized Food! (Well, once in a while.)


D


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 26, 2006)

Dairylea cheese spread

D again


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 26, 2006)

Dunkin' Donuts Coffee (the best in the country)!!!

E


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 27, 2006)

eggplant parmigiana

"A"


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2006)

*Artichoke Salad

D*


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 27, 2006)

Dunkin' Donuts!

S


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet Potato



O


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2006)

Orange Juice

E 

View attachment oj.jpg


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 28, 2006)

egg nog

(Hmm. Why do I always seem to end up with "e" - oh that's the free association game!)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

Grits!!!!!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 29, 2006)

Strawberry pavlova 


A


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 30, 2006)

apple brown betty

"y"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 30, 2006)

Yams!!!!!!


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jun 30, 2006)

steak 

K


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 30, 2006)

Kitkat


T


----------



## 4honor (Jun 30, 2006)

Tortilla Chips & Salsa


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jun 30, 2006)

A

Apple Pie topped with heavy whipped cream:wubu:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 1, 2006)

Mango Salsaaaaa!!!

A


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 1, 2006)

Angel delight (butterscotch is my fave :eat2: )


T


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 1, 2006)

T-bone Steak

K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 2, 2006)

Kielbasa!!

A


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 3, 2006)

angel food cake

the dreaded "e" (AHHHHHHH)


----------

